# *** Performance Wrinkle Coated Valve Covers - AGN / AWP / etc ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock!*

Everyone knows what this is by now....









_Quote »_
*European Market AGN valve covers from the NA 1.8 20V Skoda Octavia/VW Golf/ Audi A3*
Perfect upgrade for those looking for a slick engine bay.








And of course because everyone likes pics:








*N.B.These are OEM replicas which do not have a groove for the timing mark nor do they have a part # underneath them.
You will need to modify your coils to fit into the covers which can be done by following any of the write ups written by users of VWVortex.*
*PRICE = $99 US SHIPPED*



_Quote, originally posted by *Valve Cover, 1.8t Wrinkle Coated with AN Fitting* »_
Powder Coated valve cover with black wrinkle coating, pre-modified for use with an 034Motorsport coil cover. 
Breather port is also tapped for 1/2" NPT for use with standard NPT to AN adaptors (factory hose nipple has been removed).
Valve cover by itself or choose add on options below such as fittings, coil covers, etc. For use with later 4-wire bolt down or push down coils, will not work with early 3-wire AEB coils.








*PRICE = $210 US SHIPPED without coilpack cover*
*PRICE = $240 US SHIPPED with coilpack cover*



*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order.


_Modified by INA at 11:24 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

umm, coil pack friendly?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (Golfmk3_18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfmk3_18* »_umm, coil pack friendly?

Does not have provision to use the 4-PIN bolt down coil packs.The non bolt down ones will work fine though.








(thanks roy for the image)


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Does not have provision to use the 4-PIN bolt down coil packs.The non bolt down ones will work fine though.








(thanks roy for the image)

Free Bump for ya.
Thats a sick setup. who's exhaust mani is that?


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

did they ever come with a plastic cover?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (gtiboy66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiboy66* »_did they ever come with a plastic cover?

Over the engine?Yes


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Over the engine?Yes

any pics of what that looks like?


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

how about with this valve cover


----------



## RobDon (Mar 14, 2006)

Do you ship to the UK?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobDon* »_Do you ship to the UK?

Yes we do








6 more left!


----------



## Sketchykid (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

So, is that a Pre-tapped outlet I see next to the breather hose nipple?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchykid* »_So, is that a Pre-tapped outlet I see next to the breather hose nipple?

Its just a frost plug
All the cool kids have an AGN valve cover.The most powerful 1.8T in the universe has one so come buy buy buy!


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
The most powerful 1.8T in the universe has one so come buy buy buy!















































free bump for ya Issam ... I want since I never got one the first time round







pm'd ya


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

that looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

IM'ing now....








1 less







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by speeding-g60 at 6:44 PM 11-5-2007_


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (speeding-g60)*

were are they located?


----------



## puggs_dub (Apr 15, 2005)

PM Sent


----------



## puggs_dub (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

1 less now!


----------



## puggs_dub (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Does not have provision to use the 4-PIN bolt down coil packs.The non bolt down ones will work fine though.


Will I need to get new coil packs? 05 GLI


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (puggs_dub)*

just wanted to say that i ordered one of these and it was a nice quik turn around nice doing bizz with ya. i'm almost done putting the polish to it. thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (puggs_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *puggs_dub* »_
Will I need to get new coil packs? 05 GLI

nope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (Boomdaddymack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boomdaddymack* »_just wanted to say that i ordered one of these and it was a nice quik turn around nice doing bizz with ya. i'm almost done putting the polish to it. thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thank You,
was a pleasure dealing with you.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

*FITMENT ISSUES!*
Just an FYI for anyone else thinking about buying this valve cover and using stock coilpacks...
Stock ID of the OEM valve cover holes is 1.270". The ID of the AGN cover holes is 1.180". Therefore it is .090" smaller than the OEM unit. You will find it a b!tch to push the coilpacks in.
And for those of you that will modify this cover to work better, the stock thickness of the OEM circles is .065" at the very top. The AGN measures .085". Therefore you can bore out the holes .040" and maintain OEM thickness of the circles. Only thing is you'll still be .050" short of the OEM ID. But that is better than being .090" short.
Last but not least, the OEM valve cover has the square notches in the casting for the square tabs on the sides of the coilpacks. You must either shave the plastic off your coilpacks or cut a notch into the AGN circles.
I bought this expecting to do a direct bolt-on, and I'm sure some of you others did as well. I'll be making mine work as stated above, but just so everyone else buying them has a headsup.









_Modified by SAVwKO at 7:03 PM 11-12-2007_


_Modified by SAVwKO at 5:24 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (SAVwKO)*

thanks mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

bump, mines on, and shipping was super fast.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

i saw it on Vortex, the most powerful 1.8T in the UNIVERSE runs one, so then must I, period. ROFLMFAO!!!! HAHAHA....
just thought you might like some more pics of it.... different car, different look, etc.
and it shipped hella fast, too.....


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (speeding-g60)*

I always wondered what the other PCV lines were for in the parts catalog. Its for that engine with that valve cover..


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

running now until 12/31, anyone who purchases a AGN valvecover though *me*, i will toss in a *FREE* set of turbo locking tabs. for t25/t3/k03, *your choice!* 
t3/t25 turbos
















k0x


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! ([email protected])*

im's replied!


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

Will these work with every head? I'm still learning the Dub scene.







Will they work with e.c. 'AWW'?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (Mr.V-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.V-Dub* »_Will these work with every head? I'm still learning the Dub scene.







Will they work with e.c. 'AWW'?

yes they will.


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

So smooth and clean. Hella better lookin' than my stock one..I WANT ONE!!!!!







(Damn courts!) I'll let ya know when I get some $$$. Deal?


----------



## allmotor6 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Mr.V-Dub)*

i love


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

any of these left in stock? (can you IM price shipped to UK)
many thanks
bill


----------



## PhilW (Jan 3, 2006)

How have the bolt downs been fitted on page 1? Drilled and bolted from the underside?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (PhilW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhilW* »_How have the bolt downs been fitted on page 1? Drilled and bolted from the underside?

Drilled and tapped for studs.


----------



## nikk (Dec 27, 2007)

How much to the uk?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (nikk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nikk* »_How much to the uk?

replied. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brandonjettavr6 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

any left


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

they looks good, polish up easy, and still collect dust if you dont drive.... INA FTW!!!


----------



## Brandonjettavr6 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

I will take one do you accept paypal? if so email me at [email protected] with payment info


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (Brandonjettavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brandonjettavr6* »_I will take one do you accept paypal? if so email me at [email protected] with payment info

email sent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brandonjettavr6 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! ([email protected])*

How much are they?


----------



## Brandonjettavr6 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (Brandonjettavr6)*

I only have 131 in my paypal account can you take an echeck for the other 8.05 thru paypal


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (Brandonjettavr6)*

$135 shipped.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (Brandonjettavr6)*

paypal will auto debit the bank account linked to it, so it will take the rest of the amount out for you automatically.
FYI


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (Brandonjettavr6)*

bump. cause i need one.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Bump because everyone wants a piece of pie....

I <3 Pie.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (WhiteG60)*

Bump for pie!
Actually sold 2 today!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

ordered mine. pics in 2-3 weeks. (custom work being done to it.







)


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

5 minutes on a polishing buffer pad.











_Modified by EdsGTI at 2:17 PM 2-10-2008_


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (EdsGTI)*

great picture ^ , I can really see myself in it


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

eh blackberrys can only do so much rofl


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_great picture ^ , I can really see myself in it


----------



## Rob_D (Feb 16, 2008)

Payment sent, one for me!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polished AGN Valve cover* »_
The AGN valve cover came on the european non-turbo 20V Audi A3.For those of you that requested to have it come polished now have the chance as resident forum whore Richard Witham has offered up his services to bring these babies to a mirror shine.
There is going to be a 9 day waiting time as he has other work to complete.









_(click image for larger resolution)_
*Most if not all of you are running coil packs and some modifications to the coils themselves are required.*


Price : *$229 SHIPPED!*


----------



## Rob_D (Feb 16, 2008)

Mine arrived safe and well the other day, many thanks for shipping to the UK. Going to have it chromed or powdercoated now!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Rob_D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob_D* »_Mine arrived safe and well the other day, many thanks for shipping to the UK. Going to have it chromed or powdercoated now!

Anytime my friend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

on top of the polished treatment, you can have your agn cover sent to me, and i'll tap/install a 1/2" to -10 or a 1/2" to -12AN fitting for just the cost of the fitting*+shipping the cover back to you. 
**must provide paypal reciept to prove you bought from INA. 1/2" to -10AN is $5.00 for the fitting, 1/2" to -12AN is $13.00 for the fitting*



_Modified by [email protected] at 4:24 AM 2-28-2008_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks INA!


----------



## Jetta4Life (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

whats different between these valve covers and a stock one? Are these for pure looks only or is there any performance gains using one of these AGN valve covers? Thanks


_Modified by Jetta4Life at 8:02 PM 3-9-2008_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (Jetta4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta4Life* »_whats different between these valve covers and a stock one? Are these for pure looks only or is there any performance gains using one of these AGN valve covers? Thanks

_Modified by Jetta4Life at 8:02 PM 3-9-2008_

this valve cover adds an extra 30 HP. If you have the sticker, it adds 35.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

Might be able to get a few of these hold downs too. PM me.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









You installed an AGN but didn't take off the fuel rail plastic? I have the opposite problem



















_Modified by l88m22vette at 8:43 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (l88m22vette)*

Buy my hold downs


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (WhiteG60)*

Direct and to the point today huh Ian?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Direct and to the point today huh Ian?









Heck yes. You know you want one. The awesome power of that 2.0L is gonna rock them coils right out that pretty valve cover. You NEED this!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (WhiteG60)*

Im still using the stock cover and i have hitachis so im not meeting the requirements. They do look nice and save a massive headache of trying to tap the cover for bolt downs


----------



## Turbo4Life (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks INA this is top notch stuff..... major bump for a good guy


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

Now custom tailoring valve covers to your individual needs.








P.S. : Valve cover on the left is for Dry sump applications only.No breather or oil filler cap allowed.


----------



## Turbo4Life (Jan 22, 2007)

looking goood


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Might be able to get a few of these hold downs too. PM me.










Nice solutions, but looks ugly. Defeats the point of the smooth cover IMO.
However, I guess it leaves a nice space for a "MOST POWERFUL 1.8T EVAR" sticker.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

Can custom-tailoring include notching the covers for push-downs? If not its just powdercoat


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Can custom-tailoring include notching the covers for push-downs? If not its just powdercoat

We do all of this now.After feedback in the past,it is best to sell a complete OEM replacement product rather than having the end user do it.It simply does not work and causes us to have issues later on down the road.
If you want your VC notched for the push down coil packs simply send me a PM.


----------



## i2ickei242 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_









Does the black cover not have the shielding for the timing belt and cam gear? And is the cover cast without the filler?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (i2ickei242)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i2ickei242* »_
Does the black cover not have the shielding for the timing belt and cam gear? And is the cover cast without the filler?

Cover was modified for dry sump set ups.The filler was cut out and replaced with sheet aluminum,welded ,sanded then wrinkle coated black.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

very nice...looks like you guys are keeping your promise in terms of all products being "bolt on". I'll definitely be picking one up in the near future.


----------



## solowb5 (Jan 16, 2007)

does your c/f covers fit these?


----------



## Buschwick (Feb 12, 2007)

Why couldn't you just sand down the notch on the plastic ignition coils? Once they're plugged in the wires are short and sturdy enough that I don't think they'd spin in place.


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Buschwick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buschwick* »_Why couldn't you just sand down the notch on the plastic ignition coils? Once they're plugged in the wires are short and sturdy enough that I don't think they'd spin in place.

Scenario: You're on your way to a car show 6hrs from home, and a coilpack goes. If you have a spare, you better have already shaved it down, or have some sandpaper in the car as well.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Buschwick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solowb5* »_does your c/f covers fit these?

Unfortunately not.Defeats the whole purpose of having an uber smoothe valve cover though









_Quote, originally posted by *Buschwick* »_Why couldn't you just sand down the notch on the plastic ignition coils? Once they're plugged in the wires are short and sturdy enough that I don't think they'd spin in place.

You could do that,it has been in done in the past by some forum members but I would prefer to have a notch machined into the cover itself.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

New colours available in stock valve covers


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

What intake mani is in the picture from Roy?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_What intake mani is in the picture from Roy? 

It started life as a Dahlback intake manifold


----------



## nikk (Dec 27, 2007)

What colours can you do now king? cheers nik


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (nikk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nikk* »_What colours can you do now king? cheers nik

What colour you want Nik?
Send me a PM or email me


----------



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (IFIWASINMYVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFIWASINMYVW* »_






























free bump for ya Issam ... I want since I never got one the first time round







pm'd ya









his is real.. and thats not the most powerful 1.8t.


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

$229 shipped for polished and tabbed? What if chomed and tabbed instead?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (alomI wolleY iTG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alomI wolleY iTG* »_$229 shipped for polished and tabbed? What if chomed and tabbed instead?

Tapped?
for the coil packs?


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

Yes


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

Erik's valve cover


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Erik's valve cover


















Did INA do the tabbing for push-in coilover packs seen in the picture above?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (alomI wolleY iTG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alomI wolleY iTG* »_

Did INA do the tabbing for push-in coilover packs seen in the picture above?

No,Erik did it himself.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (INA)*

winkle is hot, i paint everything wrinkle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_winkle is hot, i paint everything wrinkle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How is the secret society of the ball & chain?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Uber Rare AGN Valve Covers - back in stock! (cincyTT)*

Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year to all vwvortex.com members and everyone around the world from INA Engineering








As always I want to say Thank You for myself & everyone I am affiliated for an awesome 2008 and hopefully 2009 will be just as prosperous.
Take time this holiday season to be thankful for what you have and share with those who do not have. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Much love,
Issam


----------

